# ******* Mansion



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

******* Mansion.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! Inquiring minds wanna know (or maybe not







) Who was the architect and where is this camper co-op located??


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey who took a pic of my house !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

An MC Echer nightmare gone bad!

Although, I seem to remember that place from when I, too, lived in NW Ohio. Remarkable place. Simply remarkable.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like an Amish rv family!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! I wonder what that penthouse goes for? $12?... $15 per month?
I mean, imagine that view!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its is safe, I think its impressive.......hi rise trailer park.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I noticed there is even a pond/pool in the front yard. That's real class.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that is very cool! What are the traliers on, though? Some sort of old building remnants?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Earthquake proof........right? looks like a place I have been to in my younger days!


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I like it! It's very colorful and there is a room for everyone...including the mother-in-law.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the shipping container box on the bottom right. I wonder if that is the garage or the tornado shelter?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm......with the price of gas.................no, it would be too hard carrying all the beer and ice up those steps.....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought that was a ******* highrise apartment complex!

I'll take the penthouse, thanks, just in case a pipe breaks


















Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the wind turbine pictured in the left/middle. Must be the local power plant for the complex.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! I wonder what that penthouse goes for? $12?... $15 per month?
> I mean, imagine that view!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Makes me want to search that thread a couple of months ago about the "structural integrity" of the floors in these trailers!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if there is a waiting list?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

So that's what happens to all the trade-ins at the Outback dealers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> So that's what happens to all the trade-ins at the Outback dealers!


ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I know who lives there!!!

... Don't believe me???

Well check it out!

clicky-thingy OR funnier version

MaeJae


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

I just ran acroos thisone. Hilarious!!
I think Gilligan lives there, maybe we can visit when we go to the Factory Rally. Or maybe this is the factory tour.
Remember though, we all live downstream.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I know who lives there!!!
> 
> ... Don't believe me???
> 
> ...


Now that is funny









Thor


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Is that in Mansfield, Ohio? We do have an area here they call Little Kentucky, I ain't been on that street yet, I gotta find that.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

This reminds me of my wife when we were working on a new house plan and she designed all the individual rooms, but they didn't connect to each other in any way. We jokingly called it the POD HOUSE and invisioned having a central lobby and when you needed a room, have it pulled up to the lobby for use and then returned to it's holding place until needed again. This goes a step further and elevates some areas to save valuble ground space.
I showed this to my wife last night and explained that her POD HOUSE plan had been ripped off and built in Ohio.
I think these bruises will heal up nicely in a few days and the swelling has gone down so that I can almost make out images with my right eye. The couch is a lot more comfortable to sleep on then it looks and eating my own cooking should contribute to that weight loose program I vowed to participate in for a New Years resolution.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> An MC Echer nightmare gone bad!


More like Dali on drugs.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

AZthunderations said:


> This reminds me of my wife when we were working on a new house plan and she designed all the individual rooms, but they didn't connect to each other in any way. We jokingly called it the POD HOUSE and invisioned having a central lobby and when you needed a room, have it pulled up to the lobby for use and then returned to it's holding place until needed again. This goes a step further and elevates some areas to save valuble ground space.
> I showed this to my wife last night and explained that her POD HOUSE plan had been ripped off and built in Ohio.
> I think these bruises will heal up nicely in a few days and the swelling has gone down so that I can almost make out images with my right eye. The couch is a lot more comfortable to sleep on then it looks and eating my own cooking should contribute to that weight loose program I vowed to participate in for a New Years resolution.


Funny how they miss the humor sometimes. I hate when that happens.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

That is absolutely awesome. I would live there in a heartbeat- especially as a vacation house somewhere.

Kevin


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Not a ******* mansion in Ohio or Kentucky. It's a theater.

Theater


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> Not a ******* mansion in Ohio or Kentucky. It's a theater.
> 
> Theater


Now that just took all the fun out of it! It would have been cool to be real. Jeff Foxworthy here we come


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks.....
I was imagining it on the edge of a seawall(lower area of pix) on the 
edge of some beautiful blue water! Vacation home.

MaeJae









_Just kidding.... thanks for the "truth"_


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hpapa4 said:


> I wonder if there is a waiting list?


Maybe a great investment opportunity









Thor


----------

